# 5d Miii sync speed



## kanuski (Jul 28, 2013)

The sync speed for a 5D Mark III is listed as 1/200 but it is not working for me. At 1/200 I am getting shadow from one of the curtains. Any ideas about why this could be happening? Could it be camera settings, firmware, gremlins?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you using aftermarket triggers?  I've seen people have issues at times with certain 3rd party triggers.  Usually going down to 1/160th is enough.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you have silent shooting enabled?


----------



## kanuski (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks, You might be on to something. I thought it still happened with on camera flash but I was wrong. With the flash on the camera the flash works at 1/200. When I use the YN 603 triggers I can only go to 1/160.


----------



## kanuski (Jul 28, 2013)

No, I don't have silent shooting enabled.


----------

